# Things You're Doing Wrong Every Day: Everything



## Tornalca (24/6/14)

LOL

http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=lifehack

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GlennBarton (25/6/14)

This is kinda good, but Maddox doesn't fit with a video format. First of all his voice and demeanour isn't very impressive or interesting at all - in fact I was very surprised when I realized it was MADDOX doing this video. It is like he has become what he despised most. His stripped-down, simple, text-based webpage was much better and actually, a perfect set-up for what he was doing. Going onto YouTube? He just joined the ranks of the semi-funny-but-desperate-looking "commentators", of which there are tons on the 'net..
Valid points as always tho!

Anyone here try https://www.kandypens.com yet? Any thoughts?


----------

